# 2.6.18-gentoo-r5 doesn't compile

## d135-1r43

I want to upgrade my kernel to the newest version (2.6.18-gentoo-r5), but genkernel fails to compile the modules. Until now I have compiled all my kernels manually without problems and I am quite confused wheter this has something to do with genkernel or the kernel itself. 

This ist the error. If this is not enough I could attach the whole genkernel.log. It would be a great hint to know which module causes the error. I assume that almost all modules realated to SCSI in the configuration's driver section are not needed on my system. 

```
#  #  genkernel --menuconfig --bootsplash --bootloader=grub all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootsplash --bootloader=grub all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r5 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.18-gentoo-r5 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.18-gentoo-r5 modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:773:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA2XXX_EMBEDDED_FIRMWARE

.config:812:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MD_RAID5

.config:814:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MD_RAID6

.config:1079:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPW_QOS

.config:1143:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP

.config:1635:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_FIRMWARE_EDID

.config:1989:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA

.config:2145:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol XFS_EXPORT

.config:2345:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol STACK_BACKTRACE_COLS

--

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

  IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

ISCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_ISER) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel.o

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c: In function 'init_transmeta':

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c:12: warning: 'cpu_freq' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/trampoline.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c: In function 'MP_bus_info':

arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c:231: warning: comparison is always false due to limited range of data type

--

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/efi.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/efi_stub.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c: In function 'efi_memmap_walk':

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:274: warning: 'prev.start' may be used uninitialized in this function

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:274: warning: 'prev.end' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/read_write.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

  CC      fs/buffer.o

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

--

  LD      kernel/time/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/mutex-debug.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      fs/bio.o

fs/bio.c: In function 'bio_alloc_bioset':

fs/bio.c:169: warning: 'idx' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/namei.o

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  CC      kernel/stop_machine.o

  CC      kernel/audit.o

kernel/audit.c: In function 'kauditd_thread':

kernel/audit.c:372: warning: no return statement in function returning non-void

  CC      fs/fcntl.o

  CC      kernel/auditfilter.o

  CC      fs/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/readdir.o

kernel/auditfilter.c: In function 'audit_filter_user':

kernel/auditfilter.c:1599: warning: 'state' may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/auditfilter.c: In function 'audit_receive_filter':

kernel/auditfilter.c:1164: warning: 'ndw' may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/auditfilter.c:1164: warning: 'ndp' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/inotify.o

  CC      fs/inotify_user.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      fs/nfsctl.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'sys_epoll_create':

fs/eventpoll.c:500: warning: 'fd' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      ipc/util.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

ipc/msg.c: In function 'sys_msgctl':

ipc/msg.c:341: warning: 'setbuf.qbytes' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:341: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:341: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:341: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      fs/mbcache.o

  CC      ipc/sem.o

ipc/sem.c: In function 'sys_semctl':

ipc/sem.c:809: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:809: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:809: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/base/dd.o

  CC      drivers/base/driver.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/squashfs2_0.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

fs/squashfs/squashfs2_0.c: In function 'squashfs_iget_2':

fs/squashfs/squashfs2_0.c:200: warning: 'frag_size' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/transport_class.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

fs/udf/balloc.c: In function 'udf_table_new_block':

fs/udf/balloc.c:751: warning: 'goal_eloc.logicalBlockNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      drivers/bluetooth/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cdrom/cdrom.o

  CC      fs/udf/partition.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

fs/udf/super.c: In function 'udf_fill_super':

fs/udf/super.c:1364: warning: 'ino.partitionReferenceNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      lib/errno.o

  CC      lib/extable.o

  CC      lib/hweight.o

  CC      lib/idr.o

net/ipv4/tcp_input.c: In function 'tcp_ack':

net/ipv4/tcp_input.c:2260: warning: 'tv.tv_sec' may be used uninitialized in this function

net/ipv4/tcp_input.c:2260: warning: 'tv.tv_usec' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD [M]  arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/microcode.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/apm.o

  CC [M]  fs/cifs/cifsfs.o

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function 'suspend':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1197: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:20)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1251: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:20)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function 'check_events':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1372: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:20)

--

  CC [M]  fs/lockd/svcsubs.o

  CC [M]  fs/lockd/mon.o

  CC [M]  fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.o

  CC [M]  fs/lockd/xdr.o

fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.c: In function 'txCommit':

fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.c:1922: warning: 'pxd.addr2' may be used uninitialized in this function

fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.c:1922: warning: 'pxd.addr1' may be used uninitialized in this function

fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.c:1922: warning: 'pxd.len' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/ver.o

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/vote.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.o

fs/ocfs2/vote.c: In function 'ocfs2_do_request_vote':

fs/ocfs2/vote.c:774: warning: 'response' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD [M]  fs/ocfs2/cluster/ocfs2_nodemanager.o

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmdomain.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/drm/drm_irq.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/drm/drm_lock.o

fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmdomain.c: In function 'dlm_try_to_join_domain':

fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmdomain.c:918: warning: 'response' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  sound/pci/cmipci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_mr.o

  CC [M]  drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_qp.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/cs4281.o

drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_qp.c: In function 'mthca_tavor_post_send':

drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_qp.c:1529: warning: 'f0' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  sound/pci/ens1370.o

drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_qp.c: In function 'mthca_arbel_post_send':

drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/mthca_qp.c:1883: warning: 'f0' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/md/kcopyd.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-hw-handler.o

sound/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr.c: In function 'pcxhr_trigger':

sound/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr.c:640: warning: 'stream' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usbaudio.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/debug.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/exec-osm.o

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usbmixer.o

drivers/message/i2o/exec-osm.c:519: warning: 'i2o_exec_lct_notify' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtsock.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/defxx.o

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/sched.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/at1700.o

In file included from drivers/net/at1700.c:41:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c515.o

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/svcauth.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/eexpress.o

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/svcauth_unix.o

In file included from drivers/net/eexpress.c:115:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/rtc/class.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/eth16i.o

  CC [M]  drivers/rtc/interface.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/cs89x0.o

  CC [M]  drivers/rtc/rtc-sysfs.o

drivers/net/cs89x0.c:198: warning: 'netcard_portlist' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  lib/crc-ccitt.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/r8169.o

  CC [M]  lib/crc16.o

  CC [M]  lib/libcrc32c.o

drivers/net/r8169.c: In function 'rtl8169_start_xmit':

drivers/net/r8169.c:2190: warning: 'txd' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/chelsio/pm3393.o

  SHIPPED drivers/scsi/53c700_d.h

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sim710.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/chelsio/sge.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:794:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

drivers/scsi/advansys.c: In function 'advansys_detect':

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:4417: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/advansys.c: In function 'AscSearchIOPortAddr11':

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:9754: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/e1000/e1000_main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/e1000/e1000_hw.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/psi240i.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/BusLogic.o

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: In function 'BusLogic_InitializeProbeInfoListISA':

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:584: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:586: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:588: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:590: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:592: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:594: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: In function 'BusLogic_InitializeMultiMasterProbeInfo':

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:800: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:810: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:812: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:814: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:816: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:818: warning: 'check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:133)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: In function 'BusLogic_init':

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:2301: warning: ignoring return value of 'scsi_add_host', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: At top level:

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:2962: warning: 'BusLogic_AbortCommand' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb_ee.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb_ethtool.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ultrastor.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb_param.o

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c: In function 'find_and_clear_bit_16':

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:303: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:302: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c: At top level:

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:1202: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:1202: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c: In function 'ultrastor_queuecommand':

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:698: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:302: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

drivers/scsi/ultrastor.c:302: warning: matching constraint does not allow a register

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/phy_device.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/mdio_bus.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aha1542.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/marvell.o

In file included from drivers/scsi/aha1542.c:42:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/davicom.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aha1740.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/cicada.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/lxt.o

drivers/scsi/aha1740.c: In function 'aha1740_probe':

drivers/scsi/aha1740.c:645: warning: ignoring return value of 'scsi_add_host', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ips.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/qsemi.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/phy/libphy.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/skfddi.o

drivers/scsi/ips.c: In function 'ips_register_scsi':

drivers/scsi/ips.c:7042: warning: ignoring return value of 'scsi_add_host', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/hwmtm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/fplustm.o

drivers/scsi/ips.c: In function 'ips_insert_device':

drivers/scsi/ips.c:7123: warning: 'index' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/in2000.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/cfm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/ecm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/pcmplc.o

drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.c:610: warning: 'NCR53c406a_setup' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smttimer.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/srf.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pas16.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/hwt.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/drvfbi.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:360: warning: 'phases' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/ess.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/skfp/skfp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/t128.o

drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c: In function 'tr_rx':

drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c:1829: error: 'CHECKSUM_COMPLETE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c:1829: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c:1829: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/tokenring] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:360: warning: 'phases' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:634: warning: 'NCR5380_print_options' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:709: warning: 'NCR5380_proc_info' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:360: warning: 'phases' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:580: warning: 'NCR5380_probe_irq' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/dtc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/wd7000.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:360: warning: 'phases' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/eata.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/dc395x.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/tmscsim.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid.o

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function 'issue_scb':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1153: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function 'issue_scb_block':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1216: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1229: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1231: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function 'megaraid_isr_memmapped':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1361: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1368: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1387: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1391: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function 'megadev_ioctl':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3661: warning: ignoring return value of 'copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libata-eh.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ahci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ata_piix.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_svw.o

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c: In function 'k2_sata_tf_load':

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:114: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:119: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:120: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:121: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:122: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:123: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:125: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:126: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:127: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:128: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:129: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:133: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c: In function 'k2_sata_tf_read':

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:145: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:146: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:147: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:148: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:149: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:150: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_sil.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_sil24.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_via.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.o

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function 'vsc_sata_tf_load':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:152: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:153: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:154: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:155: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:156: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:158: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:159: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:160: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:161: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:162: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:166: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function 'vsc_sata_tf_read':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:178: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:179: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:180: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:181: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:182: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:183: warning: passing argument 1 of 'readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function 'vsc_sata_setup_port':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:331: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:332: warning: passing argument 2 of 'writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_malloc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_nvram.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/53c700.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/libata.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootsplash --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --
```

----------

## pumpichank

I've had very similar failures on three of my 6 gentoo machines.  One of them has SCSI, and I'm still trying to pair down the modules to get a clean compile.  My other three gentoo box have compiled just fine.  They all have similar, though slightly different, kernel config files.  I haven't figured out what's broken yet but I may just stay on -r4 until this is solved.

----------

## wynn

 * wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c: In function 'tr_rx':
> 
> ...

 Without knowing your system I can't be entirely sure but you don't really need TokenRing do you? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Token_ring says *Quote:*   

> Token ring local area network (LAN) technology was conceived by Olof SÃ¶derblom in the late 1960s, then working for IBM. US Patents were awarded in 1981 and Token-Ring was developed and promoted by IBM in the early 1980s and standardized as IEEE 802.5 by the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers. Initially very successful, it went into steep decline after the introduction of 10BASE-T for Ethernet and the EIA/TIA 568 cabling standard in the early 1990s. A fierce marketing effort led by IBM sought to claim better performance and reliability over Ethernet for critical applications due to its deterministic access method, but was no more successful than similar battles in the same era over their Micro Channel architecture. IBM no longer uses or promotes token ring. Madge Networks, a one time competitor to IBM, is now considered to be the market leader in token ring.

 If you don't then you can get rid of it in the kernel .config and the only compilation error will have gone.

You do seem to have very many more things selected than you need. If you haven't got SCSI than, as you say, all the SCSI drivers and SCSI support can go.

For further help you will probably need to post the output of lspci (just lspci, please, not with -v or, worse, -vv)

Why (if it's not a rude question  :Smile:  ), after compiling and, presumably, configuring, all the previous kernels manually, have you decided to use genkernel?

----------

## abc0815

have you tried to make a manuall kernel with the old .config ? 

```
make oldconfig
```

 is nice thing  :Smile: 

----------

## wynn

 *abc0815 wrote:*   

> have you tried to make a manuall kernel with the old .config ? 
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 It seems as though OP has done that. The first lot of warnings, starting with .config, seem to show that an config from a previous kernel version (before 2.6.18 ) has been used.

Usually it works and it is, as you say, a nice thing, but there are posts from some people who have had trouble with it.

I've always used it and successfully. Only once, to get a clean start, I used "make defconfig" and added in all the extra bits needed afterwards.

----------

## pumpichank

 *abc0815 wrote:*   

> have you tried to make a manuall kernel with the old .config ? 
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, I always do that!  :Smile: 

Anyway, on one failing machine I did disable token ring and got it to compile sucessfully.  I'll spend some time paring down the modules list for the other two boxes when I get a chance (not a bad exercise anyway!).

----------

## Jessehk

I've also got a failed compile using genkernel.

Any help would be appreciated:

```

--

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/libata.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_dbg.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_sup.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_attr.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

EDIT: I can post the genkernel log if it would help, but it's 4000 lines, so I'll refrain if it's not necessary.

EDIT2: Output of lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

02:01.0 Modem: Intel Corporation FA82537EP 56K V.92 Data/Fax Modem PCI (rev 04)

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X

02:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] Input device controller

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## depu

maybe you should post the genkernel log. theres not much info in the log snap that u have pasted.

Also you can simply look into the log file and check for the code where its thrown the actual error

for example

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c: In function 'tr_rx': 
> 
> drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c:1829: error: 'CHECKSUM_COMPLETE' undeclared (first use in this function) 
> 
> drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.c:1829: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once 
> ...

 

here the errors come up in  the tokenring compile

there will be something like that in your log as well all you have to do is to track it down.

else you can paste the log so someone else can help you with it

----------

## d135-1r43

My problem was solved by unchecking "token ring network device support". Thanks! But I assume this is a bug as I really did "make oldconfig" and the token ring stuff compiled in prior versions without problems.

----------

## wynn

The TokenRing stuff is very old and it looks as though it is no longer maintained, the "version and credits" shows

```
"ibmtr.c: v1.3.57   8/ 7/94 Peter De Schrijver and Mark Swanson\n"

    "         v2.1.125 10/20/98 Paul Norton    <pnorton@ieee.org>\n"

    "         v2.2.0   12/30/98 Joel Sloan     <jjs@c-me.com>\n"

    "         v2.2.1   02/08/00 Mike Sullivan  <sullivam@us.ibm.com>\n"

    "         v2.2.2   07/27/00 Burt Silverman <burts@us.ibm.com>\n"

    "         v2.4.0   03/01/01 Mike Sullivan <sullivan@us.ibm.com>\n";
```

If you use Ethernet, like almost everyone, you don't need it.

----------

## Jaglover

I do not think any of kernel developers has ever said make oldconfig is safe. It is said to be relatively safe if there is only a minor version upgrade. Like  from 2.6.18-r4 to 2.6.18-r5. And why genkernel if you build it manually?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dsd

99.9% certain nobody here needs token ring. for now you can just remove it from your kernels. -r6 will be out tomorrow to fix this and some other issues.

----------

## dark_knight

 *Jessehk wrote:*   

> I've also got a failed compile using genkernel.
> 
> ```
> 
> --
> ...

 

I'm having the same issue here, compilation halts right after

```
  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.o
```

Downgrading to 2.6.18-r4 solved my problem.

----------

## wuzzerd

Genkernel works for me, mostly, and manual config did not. 

1) the initrd made by genkernel does not work but the previous does.

2) Doing a manual config the SIS900 driver I need is not listed.

EDIT:  Found driver, operator error.   :Sad:   Moved on to r6 and all is well.Last edited by wuzzerd on Mon Jan 01, 2007 8:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## papapenguin

Same problems here...  I removed tokenring in menuconfig, but to no avail.

...I'll wait for r6.

----------

